# Bettastik heater?



## Ianthe (Jun 1, 2011)

Any reviews on the Deep Blue Bettastik heater? I am heater shopping for my daughter's betta, he is currently residing in a 2 gallon glass bowl, and he seems very happy but I would like to get him a heater. It says it is 7.5 watts and for bowls up to 2.5 gallons? 

Anyone have any thoughts?

Thanks!!


----------



## Micho (Aug 22, 2011)

I wouldn't reccomend the Bettastik, the wattage is too low to keep a 2.5g at an optimum temperature of 78F ~ 82F.

I would recommend any heater around the wattage of 20w. I recommend the Elite Mini Submersible Pre-Set 25w heater though, I have one in my 2g keeps the tank nice and toasty for my Betta.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I'll second that. I bought a 7.5 betta therm pad heater. Loved it but the low wattage struggles to heat a tank that size and it burned out after only a few months. I would only go as low as 10w (mine's still going strong!) but you're better off investing in a heater that will last. A 25w would be ideal.


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

get one with a thermostat!


----------



## Sea Dragon (Mar 20, 2012)

A 50w would work too and I'm suggesting that because those are normally easier to find  And in many cases, cheaper too.

I got a new submersible, adjustable heater from ebay for 10 bucks with free shipping. So far it works but I haven't checked the temperature yet so I can't really give you a solid review. The only cons are that since it's over seven inches, it's a bit obtrusive and the cord is pretty short. 

If you're curious though: http://www.ebay.com:80/itm/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=170717496906

Edit: Forgot to add that Im currently using the above in a 2.5 rectangular tank. It may actually be hard to try and fit a heater shaped like that into a bowl ^^;


----------



## jasonh (Feb 11, 2012)

Sea Dragon said:


> A 50w would work too and I'm suggesting that because those are normally easier to find  And in many cases, cheaper too.
> 
> I got a new submersible, adjustable heater from ebay for 10 bucks with free shipping. So far it works but I haven't checked the temperature yet so I can't really give you a solid review. The only cons are that since it's over seven inches, it's a bit obtrusive and the cord is pretty short.
> 
> ...



these are great small heaters
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00061UQ6G/ref=oh_o06_s00_i00_details


----------

